# Texture and Pixel Fill Rate Question



## hegemon875 (Jan 5, 2008)

I was wondering why do the pixel/texture fill rate in GPU-Z display lower than what the rate actually is for a card?


----------



## Monkeywoman (Jan 5, 2008)

prolly u should have posted this in the "GPU-Z"bugs section. anyway gpuz is just showing u the 2d speeds. run a game and then minimize it then run gpuz.


----------



## hegemon875 (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh ok thanks for the info, I wasn't sure if it was a bug or not.


----------



## Monkeywoman (Jan 5, 2008)

any time homie


----------

